

Guy Kawasaki thinks self/artisanal-publishing has greater benefits - __mharrison__
http://apethebook.com/

======
lifeguard
Just learn how to use calibre!

<http://calibre-ebook.com/>

I also wonder if amazon is worth it just to access their kindle
infrastructure.

